# wtb plow for my 97 tj wrangler



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

looking to purchase a plow for my 97 tj wrangler 

i only use this as my touch up vehicle so not looking to break the bank


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Where are you located? I can't see on my phone. I have a Western suburbanite for sale.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Deals are out there I found and bought a6.5 Meyer poly plow for my 98 Jeep for $ 250, just had to buy the undercarriage they guy had it on a 2000, but traded it in without pulling the undercarriage. Total I'll have less than 1 k into it, provided it all works, still have to mount & wire.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Wait until June-July, there will likely be more than usual second-hand stuff out there since this past winter had so little snow.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

csi.northcoast;1472299 said:


> bump to top


Their is a meyer on the cleveland craigs for $1800, or I know of a guy up here that has a Boss for $1500. Sure you could talk him down on that too.


----------

